
Show HN: Teletext.Digital Emulator Resources - appstorelottery
Https://teletext.digital
======
appstorelottery
Hey all - I find myself going retro to avoid all the Covid insanity. I wrote a
Teletext webpage generator in BBC basic and made this site. If anyone is
interested I’ll release the source. BBC Basic supports teletext in Mode 7 and
it’s a wonderfully fun and simple rabbit hole to go down!

